# finished dual flywheel Topsy Turvy



## oldiron64 (Jan 14, 2010)

This was posted as running before paint and bling nearly a year ago. The night I was finishiing it to take to NAMES I got the call from the hospital the night my Mother passed away, so I don't have a particular affinity for this engine and hadn't touched it since then. Since I am going to cabin Fever I thought I would finish it and see if I could sell it down there. This will probably be the only video and pictures I will have of it running.


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 14, 2010)

Excellent build on your engine. I only have one flywheel on mine and it likes to hop around a little. Two flywheels should smooth it out considerably. I like how you matched the details of the engine with the other pieces. 
gbritnell


----------



## Rolland (Jan 14, 2010)

excellent!!!!!! I like the way you have it mounted very nice work. :bow:


----------



## rake60 (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful build!

The hit and miss action is perfect! :bow:

Rick


----------



## cobra428 (Jan 15, 2010)

oldiron64,
Very Nice Looker and Runner. 

Tony


----------



## Maryak (Jan 15, 2010)

oldiron64,

WOW, Congratulations on a beautiful build. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## CMS (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice, the hit & miss engines have their spell casting ways over me.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 15, 2010)

The Topsy Turvy has always been my favorite Duclos engine. Yours is a particularly nice build. Very nice work.

Chuck


----------

